# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  تنظیم چاپگر برای چاپ روی کاغذ با اندازه دلخواه

## kamand314

من در برنامه ام چاپ بلیط را روی کاغذهای رولی انجام می دهم ، ارتفاع بلیط 7 سانت است
من این اندازه را در fast report تنظیم کرده ام و وقتی که بلیط را با چاپگر Lq300 چاپ می کنم هیچ مشکلی ندارم ولی وقتی بلیط را با چاپگر LQ2170 یا LQ2180 چاپ می کنم به اندازه طول کاغذی که برای چاپگر تعریف شده ، کاغذ را بیرون می دهد و در تنظیمات چاپگر نیز اندازه کاغذ مورد نظر من نیست که آنرا انتخاب کنم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید
در ضمن بجز استفاده از fast report از شی printer نیز استفاده کردم اما نتیجه نداشت

----------


## sinpin

> من در برنامه ام چاپ بلیط را روی کاغذهای رولی انجام می دهم ، ارتفاع بلیط 7 سانت است
> من این اندازه را در fast report تنظیم کرده ام و وقتی که بلیط را با چاپگر Lq300 چاپ می کنم هیچ مشکلی ندارم ولی وقتی بلیط را با چاپگر LQ2170 یا LQ2180 چاپ می کنم به اندازه طول کاغذی که برای چاپگر تعریف شده ، کاغذ را بیرون می دهد و در تنظیمات چاپگر نیز اندازه کاغذ مورد نظر من نیست که آنرا انتخاب کنم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> در ضمن بجز استفاده از fast report از شی printer نیز استفاده کردم اما نتیجه نداشت


شاید این لینکها مشکل رو حل کنه :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=31155
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=29682

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
آخرین درایور چاپگرها را از سایت سازنده آنها بگیرید و نصب کنید اگر مشکل حل نشد در اینجا مطرح کن.
در ضمن من با REPORTBUILDER با این نوع پرینترها مشکلی نداشتم!

----------

